# Lee County EMS Medstar Helicopter Crashes



## VentMedic (Aug 17, 2009)

*Medstar Helicopter Crashes Near Captiva*
*By WINK News*

http://www.winknews.com/news/local/53395322.html 

Aug 17, 2009 at 3:56 AM EDT 



> The US Coast Guard is investigating the crash of a Lee County EMS Medstar Helicopter early Monday morning.
> 
> The EC-145 helicopter crash-landed while attempting to pickup a patient on Upper Captiva Island.
> 
> All 3 crew on board the chopper are safe and in good condition.


----------



## subliminal1284 (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad to hear theyre all safe! My dad used to be friends with one of their flight meds.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Aug 17, 2009)

Glad to see no one died.  It usual seems like if the helicopter crashes all is lost.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 26, 2009)

*Update*

*Details of medical copter crash shows autopilot confusion*

http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2009/aug/26/details-medical-copter-crash-shows-autopilot-confu/



> The pilot of a Lee County medical helicopter that crashed in North Captiva was unaware of the craft’s low altitude in the moments before the accident, according to a preliminary report by a federal investigator.
> 
> Pilot Diana Tackett and a pair of medics, David Duncan and Jason Ausman, escaped with light injuries after their MEDSTAR chopper hit the waters off Captiva Island en route to a medical emergency early on the morning of August 17.
> 
> ...


----------



## claty111 (Oct 23, 2009)

Two words: 
Situational Awareness   

That said, its great to hear that everyone is safe and sound!


----------

